# Abrir Cuentas en bancos extranjeros desde España - ¿Cuál de estos os parece mejor?



## elementodelsiete (11 Jul 2007)

He encontrado la posibilidad de abrir cuentas bancarias en distintos bancos de otros paises desde España, pero no sé cuál sería la mejor opción, ya sea porque el banco en cuestión esté endeudado por el mismo tema que los bancos y cajas de aquí, o ya sea por la legislación del país en concreto que tenga una legislación sobre el % de interes que diera esa cuenta.

Por ejemplo, he leido que en Francia las cuentas normales no dan ningún interés por lo que habría que meterlo en otros productos, aunque por el contrario te cobran lo mismo por tener una cuenta no residente que residente.

La lista de bancos sería:
País Banco 
Alemania Landesbank Baden Württemberg 
Estados Unidos Wachovia 
Francia Société Générale 
Irlanda AIB (Allied Irish Banks) 
Italia Banca Popolare di Milano 
Portugal Banco BPI 
Regne Unit Natwest 
Austria RZB 
Bélgica KBC 
Bulgaria Grupo RZB 
Croacia Grupo RZB 
Dinamarca Jyske Bank 
Eslovaquia Tatra Banka 
Estados Unidos Bank of America 
Estonia Hansa Bank 
Finlandia Oko Bank 
Grecia Eurobank 
Holanda Rabobank 
Hungría Grupo RZB 
Irlanda AIB (Allied Irish Banks) 
Italia Intesa San Paolo 
Letonia Hansa Banka 
Lituania Hansa Bankas 
Noruega DnB Nor 
Polonia Grupo RZB 
Reino Unido Royal Bank of Scotland 
República Checa Grupo RZB 
Rumanía BRD 
Suecia Swedbank


----------



## rory (11 Jul 2007)

¿Has comprobado la forma de abrir la cuenta? Me refiero a si es posible en todos esos (en algunos me imagino que sí) abrir la cuenta por internet.

Un saludo


----------



## elementodelsiete (11 Jul 2007)

En la lista de bancos que he puesto es posible abrirla en cualquiera de ellos, pero no de forma directa, sino a través de un nuevo servicio que proporciona una caja española como si fueran un intermediario.

De esta manera uno se ahorra el tener que viajar al extranjero, y conseguir documentación extra como notario, apostilla, etc...

La caja española tramita todo, y la persona que abre la cuenta sólo debe firmar la documentación.


----------



## Ginza (12 Jul 2007)

*¿De qué caja de ahorros hablas?*

¿Cuanto cobra por la intermediación?


----------



## elementodelsiete (12 Jul 2007)

Estoy a la espera que me remitan toda la documentación sobre comisiones.
Cuando lo sepa lo postearé.

En principio creo que no cobran por mantenimiento la caja española, y sólo tendría los gastos del banco extranjero.


----------



## Andorrano (12 Jul 2007)

Yo creo que abrir una cuenta asi al tun-tun es una tonteria. ¿cual es la razon de abrir una cuenta fuera de españa?

Algunos bancos son de paises con otra moneda distinta al euro. ¿piensas cambiar el dinero a otra divisa? ¿o esas cuentas son en euros? Luego abrá que ver que tipo de cuenta te abren, y que comisiones lleva asociada.


Yo la verdad, no me comeria mucho el tarro pagando comisiones de intermediacion, cuando facilmente puedes abrir una cuenta en un paraiso fiscal europeo, como por ejemplo la Isla de Man, que es del UK, pero tienen jurisdiccion propia y dan bastantes buenos intereses por tu dinero. Ademas, se puede abrir a distancia sin problema, simplemente enviando una copia certificada de tu pasaporte y una prueba de tu domicilio.


----------



## elementodelsiete (13 Jul 2007)

La razón de abrir una cuenta es más por tenerla como seguridad, en caso de que en España las cajas y bancos pudieran quebrar.

Mi intención ahora no es desviar dinero al extranjero, y estaría en modo residual por si acaso, ya que aunque hemos hablado mucho del problema bancario español si quebrará o no, con más o menos fundamentos, ahora mismo son hipótesis, pero en caso de que quebrara una primera (una caja pequeña) no iba a esperar a ver como evolucionan todas las demás.

Las comisiones que conlleva este tipo de cuenta dependerá del país y el banco en sí, no es lo mismo una en uk que otra en rumanía, pero aunque te cobren 50 euros no sería elevado por la seguridad de tener una cuenta de escapatoria... por si acaso.

Tienes razón que existen bancos en paraisos fiscales, pero mi intención no es defraudar (quizás si es legal) y aunque suene muy bien lo de la isla de Man lo dejo para gente que conozca ese mundillo. Seguramente todos los famosos/politicos tienen cuentas en determinados bancos pero yo al no estar en ese mundillo, ¿cómo puedo saber que es fiable el que se llame por ejemplo "diners club hannover"? Lo más parecido que conozco de la isla de man son los geyperman, y al menos si se llama societe generale o los del Grupo RZB sé quienes son.

Aunque he puesto una lista amplia, abriría la cuenta en Europa en divisa Euro, evitando gastos y riesgos de divisas, no olvidemos que algunos bancos no te cobran por transferencias en la zona euro por lo que sería otro dato a tener en cuenta.


----------



## Andorrano (13 Jul 2007)

Abrir una cuenta en un paraiso fiscal no tiene por qué estar relacionado con defraudar. La Isla de Man está suscrita a la Directiva Europea sobre ahorros, y al abrir la cuenta puedes elegir entre que te retengan los impuestos ellos y los manden a tu pais de residencia de forma anonima, o que no te retengan nada pero envien tu informacion a la agencia tributaria de tu pais, es decir, para que tu incluyas esos ingresos en tu declaración de hacienda y no te escaquees.

De los bancos que has mencionado, yo conozco dos, el Natwest, y el Royal Bank of Scotland, que te puedo confirmar que son el mismo banco, pero con distinta marca, ya que el Royal compro al Natwest hace tiempo, y aunque con marcas distintas, ofrecen más o menos identicos productos.

Si te digo la verdad, no tengo ni idea que tipo de cuenta te van a abrir, pero en UK no es muy frecuente que abran cuentas a no residentes, y si a traves de tu banco lo hacen, quizas seria una cuenta con comisiones de mantenimiento muy elevadas o algo asi, vete a saber, y si encima es en euros, pues la verdad, no creo que sea una cuenta muy competitiva, y te lo digo porque llevo 14 años con Natwest.

La verdad, antes de abrir una cuenta en alguno de esos bancos que has mencionado, enterate qué tipo de cuenta es, y que comisiones te van a cobrar. Ademas, si lo que quieres es guardar los ahorros, enterate si hay posibilidad de tener una cuenta de ahorros, porque en una cuenta corriente no te van a pagar intereses.

Lo de la Isla de Man es una buena opcion. La Isla de Man esta entre Irlanda y Gran Bretaña, y esta bajo dominio británico, aunque tienen sus propias leyes. Las cuentas en euros dan un 3.8% en estos momentos, que no está mal, y se pueden abrir facilmente por correo y sin comisiones. Además es un sitio muy seguro y especializado en ese tipo de cuentas de ahorro para clientes internacionales.


----------



## Goyo (13 Jul 2007)

elementodelsiete, yo que tú ni lo contemplaba. El sistema bancario español es uno de los más sólidos del mundo y los bancos españoles están entre los más eficientes y mejor gestionados de todo el mundo. Te vas a meter en un follón de papeleos y en un gasto de comisiones para nada. Por mucho que bajen los pisos no vas a tener ningún problema por tener el dinero en cualquier banco conocido. Si alguna caja pequeña que no conoce nadie llegara a quebrar sólo sería una anécdota.
Si te quieres llevar el dinero a Andorra para no pagar me parece bien, pero si lo haces por si quiebra el Santander creo que no deberías perder más tiempo con este tema.

Un saludo.


----------



## Andorrano (13 Jul 2007)

Goyo, y el Santander y el BBVA no estaban en Argentina cuando se quedaron con los ahorros de tanta gente y convirtieron depostios en dolares a pesos que valian la cuarta parte? donde está la solidez?


----------



## Goyo (13 Jul 2007)

La solidez está en el país. El problema en aquella ocasión era Argentina, no el Santander o el BBVA. Si el Gobierno argentino hace unas leyes X que prohíbe sacar el dinero el problema lo ha creado el Gobierno argentino. Las filiales de Santander y BBVA en aquellos países no retuvieron el dinero por problemas internos, sino porque el Gobierno argentino se lo exigió. Todo aquello que hicieron fue por exigencia de las leyes que promulgó el gobierno argentino.
Argentina no es España. Argentina era un país en quiebra. Su situación no tiene nada que ver con la de España.

Un saludo.


----------



## Holonio (13 Jul 2007)

Goyo dijo:


> La solidez está en el país. El problema en aquella ocasión era Argentina, no el Santander o el BBVA. Si el Gobierno argentino hace unas leyes X que prohíbe sacar el dinero el problema lo ha creado el Gobierno argentino. Las filiales de Santander y BBVA en aquellos países no retuvieron el dinero por problemas internos, sino porque el Gobierno argentino se lo exigió. Todo aquello que hicieron fue por exigencia de las leyes que promulgó el gobierno argentino.
> Argentina no es España. Argentina era un país en quiebra. Su situación no tiene nada que ver con la de España.
> 
> Un saludo.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Andorrano (13 Jul 2007)

> Las filiales de Santander y BBVA en aquellos países no retuvieron el dinero por problemas internos, sino porque el Gobierno argentino se lo exigió



Pero entonces quien se quedó con los depósitos en dólares?

Lo que pasa es que esos depositos en dolares, el banco los pesificaba para dar prestamos ... y luego .. cuando el peso valia una cuarta parte de lo que valia antes ... ¿como podian devolver los depositos en dolares si de repente los prestamos que habian dado valian la cuarta parte?

Mira, si los bancos tomaron dolares y los conviertieron a pesos y despues esos pesos valen una mierda, pues que se jodan y apechuguen como todo dios que tenia pesos tuvo que hacer. Pero si has tomado depositos en dolares, los debes devolver en dolares. Y no me vengas con que el gobierno les obligó porque los que salieron beneficiados de esa operación fueron precisamente los bancos. El gobierno no les obligó, sino que permitió la estafa para impedir que los bancos quebrasen. Creo que es distinto.

Tomaron dolares para dar prestamos en pesos y luego no quisieron apechugar con tipo de cambio desfavorable y les pasaron la patata caliente a los ahorradores. Eso fue un robo manifiesto por parte de los bancos.


----------



## Holonio (13 Jul 2007)

Andorrano dijo:


> Pero entonces quien se quedó con los depósitos en dólares?
> 
> Lo que pasa es que esos depositos en dolares, el banco los pesificaba para dar prestamos ... y luego .. cuando el peso valia una cuarta parte de lo que valia antes ... ¿como podian devolver los depositos en dolares si de repente los prestamos que habian dado valian la cuarta parte?
> 
> ...



Totalmente deacuerdo Andorrano


----------



## Goyo (14 Jul 2007)

Andorrano, si los ladrones fueran el Santander y el BBVA habrían robado en los 30-40 países en que están implantados, pero no fue así. Argentina es un auténtico cachondeo de país y la culpa la tienen los gobiernos argentinos y sobre todo y principalmente los argentinos que votan a esos gobiernos.
Con todo aquello del corralito Santander y BBVA primero perdieron mucho dinero y ahora lo están dejando de ganar. Son los argentinos los que robaron a las empresas extranjeras que estaban allí implantadas; bancos, eléctricas, petroleras, eléctricas, etc.
La inmensa mayoría de los argentinos que sufrieron el corralito habían votado a los gobiernos argentinos que les llevaron a esa situación, por lo que son los principales culpables, más incluso que los políticos argentinos. En Argentina pasan cosas increíbles como que es habitual cobrar y no ir a trabajar. Lo consiguen a cambio de darle un porcentaje del sueldo a su jefe directo, que a su vez tiene que dar un porcentaje a su jefe, etc. Al final el “empleado” cobra el 10-20% del sueldo, lo que pasa es que cobra el 10-20% de 5, 10 ó 20 sueldos y además no tiene que ir a trabajar. 
Aquello fue un robo manifiesto a los bancos extranjeros, a las compañías extranjeras de muchos otros sectores y a muchísimos estados del mundo (o sea, a todos los ciudadanos que forman parte de esos estados) con las chorizadas que hicieron los argentinos con sus bonos.
La inmensa mayoría de los argentinos no fueron ni son víctimas de nada, son los culpables de todos esos robos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Andorrano (14 Jul 2007)

> Andorrano, si los ladrones fueran el Santander y el BBVA habrían robado en los 30-40 países en que están implantados, pero no fue así.



En los otros paises no les hace falta robar tan descaradamente, primero porque el gobierno no se lo ha permitido, y segundo porque en esos otros paises no ha sucedido lo que sucedió en Argentina, que de la noche a la mañana un peso que era un dolar, paso a ser 0,25 dolares.

Los bancos se quedaron con el culo al aire por su irresponsabilidad de coger dolares y prestar pesos, o de convertir pesos a dolares sin en realidad tener esos dólares, con la permisividad del gobierno, y luego no tuvieron cojones para apechugar con esa irresponsabilidad y les pasaron la patata caliente a la gente de a pie. Es decir, te decian que tenias dolares pero era solo un numero virtual, esos dolares no existian en realidad. Y disculpa, pero eso no solo es culpa del gobierno irresponsable que no regula el sistema financiero convenientemente, sino tambien de los bancos por aceptar jugar a ese juego.

Y por supuesto que los bancos no tuvieron la culpa de que Argentina se fuese a tomar por el saco, no tampoco de que Argentina tenga los politicos que tiene, ni tampoco de que la gente vote lo que vote, ni tampoco de que aquello sea el pais del choriceo.

Pero si tienen la culpa de no cubrirse bien el culo, y también tienen la culpa de una vez quedarse con el culo al aire no hacer frente a sus responsabilidades, y tener que recurrir a una estafa manifiesta permitida por el gobierno.

¿A ti que te parece si mañana te vas al Santander y haces un deposito en dolares, y al dia siguiente te dicen que en vez de dolares tienes chapas de coca-cola? Y luego te dicen que es por culpa del gobierno que no les obligó a tener dolares de verdad para poder cubrir tu deposito y solo les obligó a tener chapas de coca-cola en la caja fuerte, porque el gobierno habia decretado que cada chapa valia un dolar. Claro, un banco funciona conforme a unas regulaciones del gobierno, pero coño, ahi que ser responsable por motu propio también, y ellos no lo fueron.


----------



## Holonio (14 Jul 2007)

*Tribunales argentinos*

Ahora que se acaba de declarar inconstitucional las leyes que perdonaban los crimenes durante la dictadura Argentina tal vez seria el momento de hacer lo mismo con los bancos que se han quedado con los depositos en dolares y los han pesificado. No me extrañaria nada que las leyes que permitieron semejante desproposito sean tambien anticonstitucionales.


----------



## Goyo (14 Jul 2007)

Recuerdo una frase muy significativa de una analista en Intereconomía en aquella época; “lo que ha hecho Argentina a las empresas extranjeras hace 50 años se habría considerado una declaración de guerra y ahora estaríamos en medio de un conflicto armado”. Argentina saqueó de forma inadmisible a todas las empresas extranjeras; bancos, eléctricas, petroleras, distribuidoras de agua, etc. Las normas de cambio entre pesos y dólares las estableció el gobierno argentino. Los banco españoles no ganaron absolutamente nada con todo aquello y en cambio perdieron mucho.

Un saludo.


----------



## Andorrano (14 Jul 2007)

Yo no te digo que los bancos no perdiesen ... pero una cosa no quita la otra ... perdieron mucho como perdió todo el mundo.. .pero si a esos bancos no les hubiesen permitido robar a los ahorradores, directamente habrian quebrado, y en buena parte por su irresponsabilidad. 

Si hubiesen actuado responsablemente, habrian perdido dinero como lo perdio todo el mundo, empresas extranjeras y no extranjeras ... pero no habrian tenido que estafar a la gente para evitar la quiebra.

Quizas a ti te parezca responsable hacer depositos en dólares y luego guardar chapas de coca-cola en la caja fuerte ... pero a mi, desde luego, no, y a hacer eso no les obligó en gobierno.


----------



## Goyo (16 Jul 2007)

Santander y BBVA tenían unos beneficios en Argentina similares a los de cualquier otro país en el que operan. Con el tema del corralito y la pesificación pasaron de golpe a tener unas pérdidas brutales y sus filiales en Argentina, en las que habían invertido muchísimo dinero, pasaron a estar valoradas en 0. Quisieron irse de Argentina, como hicieron otros bancos europeos y americanos, pero se les “convenció” de que no lo hicieran por razones políticas. Si el problema fuese de los bancos les habría pasado lo mismo, o algo similar, en todos los países en los que operan. Pero es evidente que no fue así. Fueron saqueados por Argentina.
Lo que pasa es que insultar a los bancos es muy fácil, sale gratis y tiene muy buena prensa. Si de verdad crees que los bancos son unos ladrones supongo que no tendrás ni una cuenta abierta ni un céntimo depositado en ningún banco o caja, porque si lo tienes hay una ncoherencia total entre tus palabras y tus actos. Nadie se va a pasear todos los días por Las Barranquillas para que le roben, quejarse y volver al día siguiente. Siento ser tan brusco, pero a la gente que dice una cosa y hace la contraria hay que oírles como quien oye llover.
Hay muchísimos negocios de muchos sectores y de todos los tamaños (empresas grandes, medianas, pequeñas y microscópicas) que tienen un margen por operación mucho más alto que el de los bancos.
Los bancos españoles están entre los más responsables y mejor gestionados del mundo. Santander y BBVA concretamente tienen una gestión del riesgo superior a la que les exijen los organismos nacionales e internacionales y es un modelo a seguir a nivel mundial. Fueron la mayoría de ahorradores argentinos los que robaron a los bancos por votar a los gobiernos que lleva teniendo Argentina desde hace muchas décadas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Holonio (16 Jul 2007)

Cuando se opera en un pais del tercer mundo siempre existe un riesgo cierto de hiperinflacion. Los bancos españoles que operaban en Argentina obviaron este riesgo para el que debian haber estado preparados pero convencieron/compraron a los politicos de turno para que el pato lo pagaran los ahorradores que tenian depositos en dolares. No se debe aceptar depositos en dolares y dar prestamos en pesos a no ser que el tipo de interes compense el riesgo de devaluación. Acusar a los ahorradores argentinos es una tremenda desfachatez que retrata al que lo piensa, es como cuando a una chica violada se le decia que "iba provocando" o "llevaba una falda muy corta" :

Los bancos españoles actuaron irresponsablemente en Argentina pero traspasaron el problema a la población. Aqui han hecho lo mismo dando alas a la mayor burbuja inmobiliaria de todos los tiempos. 

A Goyo se le nota que trabaja en un banco o esta directamente relacionado con la banca. Defiende lo suyo.

Hoy en dia es practicamente imposible manejarse sin usar nunca un banco. A usarlos estamos obligados todos. Pero los controles que estan sometidos en los paises mas avanzados (para que no roben, o roben menos) no pueden compararse con el poder que ejercen sobre los paises en vias de desarrollo


----------



## Goyo (16 Jul 2007)

Nadie está obligado a utilizar los servicios de los bancos y de hecho hay gente que no lo hace. Nadie te va multar ni a perseguir por no tener el dinero en el banco como pasaría si no pagaras impuestos. Parece que dices una cosa y haces la contraria, luego tus palabras no valen nada. Si no paseas por Las Barranquillas tampoco tengas dinero en los bancos.
Es curioso que los bancos y las multinacionales sean el objetivo de la frustración de mucha gente que se niega a aceptar sus propios errores y necesitan algún blanco contra el que lanzar toda su demagogia con tal de no responsabilizarse de sus actos. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Holonio (16 Jul 2007)

Todo el mundo esta obligado a usar los servicios de los bancos en algun momento de su vida so pena de vivir en la edad media. Que tonterias hay que escuchar :


----------



## Goyo (16 Jul 2007)

Nadie está obligado a utilizar los servicios de los bancos. Yo conozco alguna persona que no lo hace. Si te niegas rotundamente a pagar los impuestos acabas en la cárcel antes o despues. Si no utilizas los servicios de los bancos no te pasa absolutamente nada; nadie te rompe las piernas ni te mete en la cárcel. Los bares tiene un margen de beneficios superior al de los bancos. Eso no quiere decir que los bares roben a sus clientes. El que quiere entrar en un bar o en un banco, entra. Y el que no quiere entrar no entra. Y punto.

A lo mejor lo que pasa es que los bancos en lugar de robar lo que hacen es dar unos servicios muy útiles que interesan a casi toda la población y por eso los utilizan.Y claro, cobran por darlos igual que los contables, abogados, albañiles, funcionarios, abogados, taxistas, comerciantes, secretarias, etc. Y los márgenes de los bancos no están entre los más altos.

En la sociedad actual hay empresas que prestan infinidad de servicios y venden infinidad de productos. Nadie es cliente de todas porque es imposible. El que de verdad está convencido que una empresa le roba como mínimo deja de ser cliente de esa empresa, y lo que debería hacer es denunciarla. “los bancos roban” es una frase hecha que todo el mundo ha oído infinidad de veces, pero si de verdad se piensa que es cierta hay que actuar con coherencia porque existe libertad para hacerlo. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Holonio (16 Jul 2007)

Chiste Lepero

A un lepero le explican el significado de la logica de la siguiente manera:

¿Te gusta la television?

Si

luego por logica te gustan las peliculas, luego por logica te gustan las actrices que salen en ellas, luego por logica te gustan las mujeres. Ves eso es la logica

El lepero corre a explicarle a un amigo su nuevo descubrimiento y le pregunta

¿Te gusta la television?

No

Lo siento macho pero por logica eres Maricon 

Goyo sigue la misma LOGICA

Que desconfies de los bancos y sepas que juegan con la ley ya que todos no tienen los conocimientos para reclamar y que pienses que si pueden todos roban no significa que no puedas usar sus servicios. Eso si procurando que te "roben" lo menos posible


----------



## Andorrano (17 Jul 2007)

> Santander y BBVA tenían unos beneficios en Argentina similares a los de cualquier otro país en el que operan. Con el tema del corralito y la pesificación pasaron de golpe a tener unas pérdidas brutales y sus filiales en Argentina, en las que habían invertido muchísimo dinero, pasaron a estar valoradas en 0. Quisieron irse de Argentina, como hicieron otros bancos europeos y americanos, pero se les “convenció” de que no lo hicieran por razones políticas. Si el problema fuese de los bancos les habría pasado lo mismo, o algo similar, en todos los países en los que operan. Pero es evidente que no fue así. Fueron saqueados por Argentina.



Creo que tu confundes la velocidad con el tocino.

Que yo afirme que estafaron a la gente no significa que no perdiesen dinero, ni tampoco significa que fuesen ellos los culpables de la gran estafa "chapa de coca-cola = dolar" orquestada por el gobierno.

Esos bancos perdieron mucho dinero. Esos bancos no habrian querido que aquello ocurriese. Eso ya lo sabemos y nadie lo niega.

Lo que tu te niegas a explicar y te vas por las ramas, es por qué esos bancos se prestaron a ser complices de semejante estafa. Te niegas a explicar por qué esos bancos no pudieron hacer frente a esos depósitos. Te niegas a explicar por qué cuando esos bancos aceptaban depósitos en dolares, luego guardaban chapas de coca cola en la caja fuerte, es decir, los supuestos dolares no existian. Te niegas a explicar todo eso simplemente diciendo que "el gobierno tuvo la culpa de todo y los bancos no hicieron nada malo". Pero yo si digo que vale, la culpa fue del gobierno estafador y corrupto .... pero los bancos fueron IRRESPONSABLES ... fueron irresponsables y cuando se quedaron con el culo al aire por su irresponsabilidad, el gobierno tuvo que echarles una manita y salvarles el culo para que el sistema financiero del pais no quebrase, por tanto, no fueron los culpables, pero si fueron de cierta manera participes en la estafa a los ahorradores. Si hubiesen sido más previsores ... habrian perdido mucho dinero igualemente, pero al menos habrian sido capaces de garantizar los depósitos.




> Nadie está obligado a utilizar los servicios de los bancos. Yo conozco alguna persona que no lo hace. Si te niegas rotundamente a pagar los impuestos acabas en la cárcel antes o despues. Si no utilizas los servicios de los bancos no te pasa absolutamente nada; nadie te rompe las piernas ni te mete en la cárcel. Los bares tiene un margen de beneficios superior al de los bancos. Eso no quiere decir que los bares roben a sus clientes. El que quiere entrar en un bar o en un banco, entra. Y el que no quiere entrar no entra. Y punto



Estas muy equivocado. Eso no es asi. Por el ejemplo en el Reino Unido si no tienes una cuenta de banco no puedes practicamente optar a ningun empleo porque todas las empresas pagan por transferencia. A dia de hoy tampoco puedes cobrar el paro, ni tampoco los subsidios sociales, ni pensiones ni nada de nada. Tener una cuenta es una exigencia.

También hay que tener mucho cuidado con las cantidades de dinero en efectivo que se manejan. Una vez compré una casa en UK y puse 14.000 libras en efectivo como entrada. El notario me dijo que o le explicaba de dónde habia salido ese dinero o iba tener que llamar a la policia. Tuve que enseñarle mi cuenta de banco que mostraba que ese mismo dia lo saque de la cuenta, y el banco me tuvo que hacer una carta confirmando que ese dinero habia salido de mi cuenta. Además, la unidad de blanqueo de dinero estuvo investigando mi cuenta de banco. Vamos, eso con 20.000 euros ....

Lo siento, pero hoy en dia, en muchos sitios, tener una cuenta de banco es una obligación, y no algo que la gente elige o no elige tener. Te guste o no, es asi.




> Parece que dices una cosa y haces la contraria, luego tus palabras no valen nada. Si no paseas por Las Barranquillas tampoco tengas dinero en los bancos.



Tu logica es asombrosa. Que yo opine que una cierta cosa tiene un riesgo no significa que no haga uso de esa cosa. Yo se que conducir tiene un riesgo, y conduzco, se que salir a la calle tiene un riesgo, y salgo, y asi con muchas otras cosas ...

.. de la misma manera, puedo pensar que tener el dinero en un banco puede tener un riesgo, pero sin embargo lo tengo porque no tenerlo en un banco puede ser aun más arriesgado, a parte de que no me produce intereses.

Yo no he dicho que el banco me esté robando, si fuese asi sacaria mi dinero de alli y probaria a llevarmelo a otro banco. Lo que si que digo es que puede tener un riesgo, y en una situación limite como Argentina, se demostró que los bancos no habian hecho bien sus deberes y se quedaron con el culo al aire y se valieron de una ayuda del gobierno para no quebrar.

Y para tu información, que piensas que los bancos son tan honestos, te diré que por ejemplo en el Reino Unido, hace poco ha salido una sentencia judicial que obliga a los bancos a devolver a sus clientes millones de libras en comisiones que han estado cobrando ilegalmente durante muchos años. Los clientes pueden exigir la devolución integra de las comisiones de cierto tipo que les hayan cobrado durante los ultimos seis años. Ahora hay empresas especializadas en reclamar esas comisiones ilegales en todas tus cuentas a cambio de un porcentaje del dinero devuelto, y están teniendo exito.

Otra ejemplo de como los bancos engañan a sus clientes cuando el gobierno se lo permite es por ejemplo, el cambio de divisa ... nunca has visto anunciado eso de "0% de comisión" ... cualquierq con dos dedos de frente sabe que eso es una gran mentira .. que si te están cobrando una comisión, en ocasiones del 2, 3, 4% o más .. sin embargo .. ahi los tienes anunciando que dan un servicio gratuito.

Y dejame decirte también, que la solidez del sistema bancario no la ofrecen los bancos de por si, sino en muchas ocasiones el gobierno de un pais que regula esa actividad bancaria de una manera mas o menos extricta. Y si el gobierno les permite subirse a la chepa de los clientes, los bancos lo harán sin dudarlo ... 

Yo desde luego, prefiero tener mi dinero en Suiza que tenerlo en Venezuela, aunque tuviese que elegir entre dos sucursales del mismo banco.

Y si, por supuesto que los bancos dan un servicio, y un servicio muy util a los ciudadanos, nadie lo niega, pero que den un servicio y tengan derecho a cobrar por ello, no significa que a veces no se aprovechen o cometan irresponsabilidades.


----------



## Goyo (17 Jul 2007)

Andorrano, una cosa es que alguien no sea perfecto y otra que sea un ladrón. Ya sabemos que los bancos no son perfectos porque ninguna empresa o persona lo es, pero eso no quiere decir que sean ladrones.

No sé cual es la situación en UK pero en España se puede vivir sin trabajar con los bancos, mal pero se puede. A mí desde luego no se me ocurriría porque me parece absurdo, pero obligatorio como los impuestos no es. Si te obligan a abrir una cuenta para cobrar el paro lo puedes sacar el día que te lo ingresan.

Lo de los bancos en Argentina es como si a alguien le echan de su casa y le mandan a vivir a la calle pero le regalan una manta y la gente se queja porque le han beneficiado con el regalo de una manta que no le correspondía. Lo de Argentina fue un cambio de reglas totalmente inadmisible. Si los bancos (y empresas de los demás sectores) hubieran previsto que esto podía pasar lo que habrían hecho es no haber metido una sola peseta en Argentina y no haber llegado a tener ninguna filial allí. Si, por ejemplo, mañana dice Hugo Chávez que el recibo de la luz se puede pagar 100 años despues de la fecha en que se realice el consumo eso no es algo que puedan haber previsto las compañías eléctricas que operan en Venezuela. Y si no se hace “algo” la electricidad desaparece de Venezuela. Pero seguro que las empresas prefieren que la cosa se quede como está a ese “algo” que se les pueda ocurrir. En Argentina robaron (con todas las letras) a los bancos nuchos miles de milllones de euros y parece que propones que les deberían haber robado aún más hasta que todos quebraran, desapareciese el sistema financiero argentino y Argentina volviera al trueque. Visto lo visto a lo mejor hasta pensaron hacerlo, y los principales perjudicados en ese caso no habrían sido los bancos, sino todos los argentinos.

Ya sé que a veces los bancos cobran algo que no deben. Ya he dicho que nadie es perfecto. Tambien pasa al revés, hay veces que la gente de a pie roba a los bancos con el beneplácito de un juez como pasó en España con el caso de las escuelas de idiomas Opening.

Por supuesto que es infinitamente mejor tener el dinero en Suiza que en Venezuela. El Estado de Derecho es imprescindible y no hay más que ver el caso de Argentina. En la misma época (los mismos días y a las mismas horas) la filiales del Santander, BBVA, Citibank, etc. en USA, España, Francia, Méjico, Brasil, Chile, etc. estaban entregando dólares con total normalidad y sin ningún problema a todas las personas que habían depositado dólares. Porque el problema no fueron los bancos, sino Argentina.

Un saludo.


----------



## Holonio (17 Jul 2007)

Goyo dijo:


> Andorrano, una cosa es que alguien no sea perfecto y otra que sea un ladrón. Ya sabemos que los bancos no son perfectos porque ninguna empresa o persona lo es, pero eso no quiere decir que sean ladrones.
> 
> No sé cual es la situación en UK pero en España se puede vivir sin trabajar con los bancos, mal pero se puede. A mí desde luego no se me ocurriría porque me parece absurdo, pero obligatorio como los impuestos no es. Si te obligan a abrir una cuenta para cobrar el paro lo puedes sacar el día que te lo ingresan.
> 
> ...



Visto tu ultimo post la verdad es que no estamos tan lejos. Esta claro que los bancos son fundamentales para la vida moderna y es cierto que acusarlos globalmente de ladrones es una exageracion. Los bancos españoles pecaron de ingenuos confiando en un gobierno corrupto de un pais corrupto como pocos. Pero a lo hecho pecho si se aceptaron dolares hay que devolver dolares. El ahorrador no tiene culpa de que el banco usase los dolares de los depositos para prestar pesos, debieron prestar dolares. Si las leyes argentinas no se lo permitian (prestar dolares) no debieron prestar nada o prestar con intereses del 20-30% para compensar la prima de riesgo. Lo que no era normal es que la prima de riesgo de la deuda denominada en pesos fuese de menos de medio punto sobre la de EE.UU

Los argentinos son expertos en tomarles el pelo a los demas. Por supuesto que todos no son unos sinverguenzas, pero los que lo son lo son mucho y ademas tienen una labia que convence a cualquiera. Yo he conocido muchos y son gente interesante, muy leida y culta ... de los que no te puedes fiar porque esta en su naturaleza (como la fabula del escorpion)


----------



## Goyo (17 Jul 2007)

Holonio, el problema es que el Gobierno argentino tomó un conjunto de medidas que hay que analizar como un todo. No podemos centrarnos sólo en una y olvidar el resto. Para hacernos una idea del saqueo que sufrieron los bancos hay que recordar que hubo bancos europeos y americanos que regalaron sus filiales al Estado argentino. Tal como suena. Se fueron de forma unilateral al registro (o el notario, o donde se hagan estas cosas) y traspasaron sus escrituras de propiedad al Estado argentino. Inmediatamente despues le hicieron entrega física de las llaves de todas las sucursales y edificios que habían sido suyas hasta ese momento y ¡Adiós!. Sin pedir nada a cambio ni discutir una sola palabra más. A Santander, BBVA y muchos otros se les pasó seriamente por la cabeza hacer lo mismo pero sus respectivos Gobiernos les convencieron de no hacerlo por razones políticas, para que Argentina no abandonase la civilización occidental.

Supongamos que hubiesen tomado el mismo conjunto de medidas con la única diferencia de obligar a los bancos a devolver dólares. Si lo hubiesen anunciado un lunes, el martes el Estado argentino tendría encima de su mesa las escrituras de todos los bancos de Argentina y las llaves de todas las sucursales bancarias y edificios de oficinas de los bancos. Supongamos que el miércoles consigue vender todos esos inmuebles (no sé quién los iba a comprar, pero bueno) y devuelve los dólares a los ahorradores. ¿Y qué pasa a partir del jueves?. ¿Cómo se vive en un país sin sistema financiero, sin bancos y sin moneda?. Porque el peso se devaluó mucho tal como fueron las cosas, pero en este supuesto los billetes de peso no valdrían ni como papel higiénico.

Por eso creo, aunque suene muy raro, que los principales beneficiarios de que los bancos no tuviesen que devolver dólares no fueron los bancos, sino los argentinos de a pié. En el punto al que habían llegado las cosas los bancos ya no tenían mucho que perder. Las filiales de Santander y BBVA, por ejemplo, pasaron a valer 0 euros. Pero 0 euros de verdad. Si el Gobierno argentino le da media vuelta más a la tuerca le dan las escrituras, las llaves y ¡hasta nunca!. En cambio los argentinos todavía tenían mucho que perder, aunque parezca increíble.

Un saludo.


----------



## Holonio (17 Jul 2007)

Goyo dijo:


> Holonio, el problema es que el Gobierno argentino tomó un conjunto de medidas que hay que analizar como un todo. No podemos centrarnos sólo en una y olvidar el resto. Para hacernos una idea del saqueo que sufrieron los bancos hay que recordar que hubo bancos europeos y americanos que regalaron sus filiales al Estado argentino. Tal como suena. Se fueron de forma unilateral al registro (o el notario, o donde se hagan estas cosas) y traspasaron sus escrituras de propiedad al Estado argentino. Inmediatamente despues le hicieron entrega física de las llaves de todas las sucursales y edificios que habían sido suyas hasta ese momento y ¡Adiós!. Sin pedir nada a cambio ni discutir una sola palabra más. A Santander, BBVA y muchos otros se les pasó seriamente por la cabeza hacer lo mismo pero sus respectivos Gobiernos les convencieron de no hacerlo por razones políticas, para que Argentina no abandonase la civilización occidental.
> 
> Supongamos que hubiesen tomado el mismo conjunto de medidas con la única diferencia de obligar a los bancos a devolver dólares. Si lo hubiesen anunciado un lunes, el martes el Estado argentino tendría encima de su mesa las escrituras de todos los bancos de Argentina y las llaves de todas las sucursales bancarias y edificios de oficinas de los bancos. Supongamos que el miércoles consigue vender todos esos inmuebles (no sé quién los iba a comprar, pero bueno) y devuelve los dólares a los ahorradores. ¿Y qué pasa a partir del jueves?. ¿Cómo se vive en un país sin sistema financiero, sin bancos y sin moneda?. Porque el peso se devaluó mucho tal como fueron las cosas, pero en este supuesto los billetes de peso no valdrían ni como papel higiénico.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que no sabia que las cosas llegaron a ese punto. Si esto es así esta claro que ninguna empresa debe de responder por mas que su capital. Quizas tengas razón y haya sido lo mejor para los argentinos. Si las filiales llegaron a costar 0 euros es porque las obligaciones superaban a los activos y seguramente vender todas las sedes (las que no estuviesen alquiladas que habria que ver bien las cuentas) no hubiese sido suficiente y a cambio se hubiesen quedado sin sistema financiero. Tal vez la unica solucion seria hacer al estado responsable de la situacion que aunque arruinado un estado siempre tiene posiblidad de generar ingresos y que este resarza, al menos en parte, a los ahorradores estafados. Lo que mas fastidia de la situacion es que los que estaban endeudados hasta las cejas son los que han salido ganando y que el pato lo paguen los ahorradores :. Haber si al final va a ser mejor ser cigarra que hormiga, un amigo solia decir que la cigarra si que se lo monto bien porque al final a la hormiga le dio pena y no murio de hambre :


----------



## Goyo (18 Jul 2007)

Es que si paga el Estado lo que pasa es que son los propios ciudadanos los que se pagan a sí mismos, aunque diluyendo el coste entre todos para que se note a simple vista.

Estoy seguro de que los gobernantes argentinos hicieron auténticas fortunas operando en los mercados de bonos, divisas, acciones y derivados aprovechando los brutales movimientos que ellos mismos provocaron. Todo ese dinero más que el robaron cada día que estuvieron (y siguen estando) en el Gobierno (Argentina es uno de los países más corruptos del mundo) no ha desaparecido. Está en algún sitio; Suiza, Islas Caimán, etc. Los organismos internacionales inútiles y contraproducentes (ONU, FMI, etc.) deberían servir para estas cosas. Deberían tener capacidad y decisión real para investigar el patrimonio mundial de esta gentuza, incautarlo y resarcir a los ahorradores argentinos (y bancos y resto de empresas) con él. Aparte de meterlos en la cárcel de por vida, claro está.


Un saludo.


----------



## Holonio (18 Jul 2007)

Goyo dijo:


> Es que si paga el Estado lo que pasa es que son los propios ciudadanos los que se pagan a sí mismos, aunque diluyendo el coste entre todos para que se note a simple vista.
> 
> Estoy seguro de que los gobernantes argentinos hicieron auténticas fortunas operando en los mercados de bonos, divisas, acciones y derivados aprovechando los brutales movimientos que ellos mismos provocaron. Todo ese dinero más que el robaron cada día que estuvieron (y siguen estando) en el Gobierno (Argentina es uno de los países más corruptos del mundo) no ha desaparecido. Está en algún sitio; Suiza, Islas Caimán, etc. Los organismos internacionales inútiles y contraproducentes (ONU, FMI, etc.) deberían servir para estas cosas. Deberían tener capacidad y decisión real para investigar el patrimonio mundial de esta gentuza, incautarlo y resarcir a los ahorradores argentinos (y bancos y resto de empresas) con él. Aparte de meterlos en la cárcel de por vida, claro está.
> 
> ...



Si se paga entre todos pero se beneficia solo a los ahorradores. Los que estan endeudados ya se han visto beneficiados por la devaluacion con lo cual seria mas justo. ¿Os imaginais irte un año a trabajar fuera de españa de camarero y a la vuelta pagar la hipoteca de la casa entera?. En la practica es como si se hubiese cogido el dinero de los ahorradores y se hubiese repartido entre los endeudados. 

Por cierto habeis visto la noticia de la ministra de economia argentina actual. Ha dimitido porque le han encontrado 100.000 pesos (+- 25.000 €)en el baño de su despacho en el ministerio : lo mas fuerte es que los billetes aun llevaban el membrete del banco central (que se supone que no tiene tratos con particulares). La verdad es que para un argentino con dos dedos de frente la unica opcion seria es la emigracion.

Respecto a lo segundo hasta que no tengamos un verdadero gobierno mundial con capacidad coercitiva y no como los organismos internacionales actuales que son solo consultivos no se podran solucionar estas cosas.


----------



## erpayo (18 Jul 2007)

Holonio dijo:


> un amigo solia decir que la cigarra si que se lo monto bien porque al final a la hormiga le dio pena y no murio de hambre :



yo tengo un CD con una versión del cuento en la que al final la cigarra pasa a ser una asalariada de la hormiga... claro que la muy japuta de la cigarra, con el paso del tiempo se le olvidará la situación en la que estaba y se quejará con gilipolleces del tamaño de la teoría marxista de la plusvalía.


----------



## elementodelsiete (19 Jul 2007)

Señores e idem femeninos, puede ser interesante o no sus comentarios pero han desvirtuado la intención de encontrar respuestas a mi duda y apelo a que sigan el hilo del post y para dardos personales inicien sus guerra de barcos en nuevos post.

Como dije, informaría de las comisiones: la caja no cobra por el servicio de intermediación, y el banco extranjero cobra (cada uno es distinto) una cantidad razonable, lo que puede aquí costar una cuenta, unos 20 euros de media.

Si alguien puede aportar o comentar algo sobre los bancos que comenté lo agradecería. Sus tesis del corralito argentino les reportará el premio nobel de economía, siempre que no lleven acritud.

saludos


----------



## Andorrano (20 Jul 2007)

Pero que tipo de cuenta es? eso no te lo han dicho? para que coño quieres una cuenta corriente en el extranjero, si no te dan intereses y encima te cobran por mantenerla?


----------



## alvarogar (21 Jul 2007)

No se si se ha comentado ya, pero hay una forma de tener dinero domiciliado en el extranjero (concretamente en luxemburgo) sin moverte del ordenador y sin ningún documento.
Se trata de PAYPAL, el método de pago mas extendido en internet. Tu puedes abrir una cuenta y depositar en ella el dinero que quieras, no te van a cobrar ninguna comisión, y después transferirlo a la cuenta que quieras.
Así de sencillo y es totalmente seguro. Hay millones de usuarios de todo el mundo.
Eso sí, tendrías dinero en efectivo, no hay posibilidades de inversión ni ninguna remuneración.
Lo comento por si les interesa a los apocalípticos. Yo no considero que haya necesidad alguna de llevarse el dinero de los bancos españoles. 
Pero ahí está. Al menos es mucho mas seguro y mas práctico que el oro ,que pierde ya un 20% desde máximos del año pasado (sin contar la depreciación del dólar).
Con ese dinero puedes pagar instantáneamente a cualquiera que tenga un cuenta en paypal


----------



## Eduard (22 Jul 2007)

alvarogar dijo:


> No se si se ha comentado ya, pero hay una forma de tener dinero domiciliado en el extranjero (concretamente en luxemburgo) sin moverte del ordenador y sin ningún documento.
> Se trata de PAYPAL, el método de pago mas extendido en internet. Tu puedes abrir una cuenta y depositar en ella el dinero que quieras, no te van a cobrar ninguna comisión, y después transferirlo a la cuenta que quieras.
> Así de sencillo y es totalmente seguro. Hay millones de usuarios de todo el mundo.
> Eso sí, tendrías dinero en efectivo, no hay posibilidades de inversión ni ninguna remuneración.
> ...




Interesante, no se me había ocurrido y mira que realizo pagos y cobros mediante este sistema; puede ser una opción en caso de apuro.


----------



## Goodbye (16 Oct 2009)

Goyo dijo:


> La solidez está en el país. El problema en aquella ocasión era Argentina, no el Santander o el BBVA. Si el Gobierno argentino hace unas leyes X que prohíbe sacar el dinero el problema lo ha creado el Gobierno argentino. Las filiales de Santander y BBVA en aquellos países no retuvieron el dinero por problemas internos, sino porque el Gobierno argentino se lo exigió. Todo aquello que hicieron fue por exigencia de las leyes que promulgó el gobierno argentino.
> Argentina no es España. Argentina era un país en quiebra. Su situación no tiene nada que ver con la de España.
> 
> Un saludo.




Joer, me he encontrado esto buscando en el google. Tiene más de dos años el post, pero no puede estar más de actualidad.


----------



## leptium (13 Jul 2010)

*Muy interesante!*

Es un gusto encontrar foros de este tipo.


----------

